# how to rip DVD's to Mac using handbrake



## danke (Apr 28, 2008)

HandBrake is a free DVD to MPEG-4 ripper/converter for Mac OS X 10.3.9 and later. Follow these steps to use HandBrake to convert your DVDs into MP4 format for storage and playback on your hard drive, or for playback on your video-supported iPod, iPhone and Apple TV.

1. Download and install HandBrake. Insert the DVD you wish to convert into your Mac's DVD drive. If your Mac's DVD Player application opens, quit the DVD Player application. 
2. Run HandBrake. Select Detected volume. Click Open and wait as HandBrake detects the titles on your DVD. HandBrake will detect all the titles on the DVD. If you're ripping a movie, just select the longest title in the list. If you're ripping a TV show or something with multiple episodes on one disc, then select the episode you want. 





3. Leave the default settings or choose the settings you prefer. For best quality, tick 2-pass encoding. This takes twice as long to encode, but it improves the video quality and doesn't make the file any larger. In VideoQuality, tick Average bitrate and enter 400. This can be as high as 768, but unless you squint you probably won't see much difference. Higher bitrate = higher quality video = larger file size. In Audio-Sample rate (Hz), select 44100. The Sample rate is entirely up to you. Higher sample rate = higher quality audio = larger file size. In Bitrate (kbps), you can keep the default of 128, or select a rate up to 160. Higher rate = higher audio quality = larger file size. 
4. Click Rip. Encoding time depends on the speed of your Mac, the length of the movie, and whether you selected 2-pass encoding. Handbrake will display a progress bar. When the progress bar indicates Done, exit HandBrake. If you are going to watch the converted MP4 file on iPod/iPhone, run iTunes and find the .MP4 file that HandBrake created and drag it into your iTunes library, or select Add to Library from the File menu and select the encoded movie.  

Tips  

1. If the converted MP4 file is still very large, for example more than 4.0 GB, you can turn to a compression program for help.  
2. If you center on more powerful functions such as movie length trimming, video cropping, selecting DVD chapters/titles, joining/merging more than one DVD chapter/title, selecting audio track and subtitle, or want to rip DVD's for viewable on more mobile devices on Mac, you can try this Mac DVD ripper for your reference.


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2008)

wow. incredible. basically, it does what it should, no howto necessary, eh?


----------



## chromehead (Oct 1, 2008)

Newbie Question.

Have ripped dvd films without any problems, with both HB and MTR.  When trying to rip multi episode DVD's only one episode is copied.

Is there something I need to change / select in the setting to ensure that the rip copies all the episodes from the DVD, or if they have to be ripped as individual episodes can I 'rebuild' the episodes onto a singel DVD using something like Toast 8


----------



## fryke (Oct 1, 2008)

In handbrake, you select one _single_ episode to be ripped. You can do them one by one. Yes, of course you can use Toast 8 or 9 to put them together again on a DVD, but you'll certainly lose quality. Why not use MTR instead to rip the DVD and use Toast to make the DVD. That way, no re-encoding is necessary. Takes *MUCH* less time and you don't lose quality.


----------



## chromehead (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the response.  I usually use MTR as my first choice software, but I still encounter the same problem in that not all the episodes are copied across and as an example in a DVD containing 6 episodes in a series MTR will only copy episode 5.


----------



## winniel (Dec 30, 2008)

I know some nice DVD rippers for Mac:

1. Handbrake. This is a free tool for ripping dvd and convert it to other formats includes iPod MP4 format.

2. MacTheRipper. This one is also a free and professional software to rip DVD for Mac.

3. iMedia Converter for Mac. This one is the most powerful. It converts both DVD and videos to iPod touch/ iPod Nano/ iPod Classic, PSP, MP4 player, Zune.....all the other players. But not free.

All of them can rip DVD chapters one by one. That means you can select a certain episodes by setting.


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2008)

The last one is an ugly Windows port, though, that's been spammed about on this forum for a long time now. It seems, since this is your first post here, that this might just be another try to spam about it.

There's no real need for the product, though, since Handbrake works just fine.


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2008)

okay, so I've seen you create another spam-thread, and you're banned. Thx for playing.


----------

